# Blackpool dog show - Day 3 - Photo's



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

IF any of your dogs are on here and you want the original images please PM.

First off I spent the WHOLE morning with these lovely dogs. We have all looked at our show dates and are meeting up next month.

































Other dogs I met today.

























































































































And...............meet spellweaver's boy! :w00t:
I took loads more of her boy but want her to approve them first.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Great piccies!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Brilliant photos hun - especially the one of my Quinny! Can't wait to see the rest - you have a real talent there.

It was great to meet you at last!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Brilliant photos hun - especially the one of my Quinny! You have a real talent there.
> 
> It was great to meet you at last!


I will tag you on fb on the photo's of your boy then you can just save them 

It was lovely to meet you. I am sorry I was not more social. Major error on my part was getting up at 5 and sitting in the sun all day.:blush:

I look forward to meeting up at more shows. Your boy is so lovely.:w00t:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just been of fb and seen them - they are fantastic! Thank you so much for taking them.

I didn't notice you not being social, if you see what I mean - but then being less than perfect because you were up early and out in the sun all day is normal behaviour at dog shows


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Just been of fb and seen them - they are fantastic! Thank you so much for taking them.
> 
> I didn't notice you not being social, if you see what I mean - but then being less than perfect because you were up early and out in the sun all day is normal behaviour at dog shows


Glad you like them. I would be happy to do more anytime. 
Haha glad you didnt notice I wasnt to social. I just have to get used to dog shows I think! The lovely PMD ladies woke me up good and proper this morning but then left to it I started getting tired.

Glad you got home safely.I am also glad the weather held for me to get some pictures of your boy.:w00t:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantasic pics


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely pics
esp gorgeous quinny


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures! :001_wub:


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh wow fantastic pics i loved them all


----------

